# Measuring Grain and Dominator



## seraphsprings (Mar 28, 2011)

Does anybody have a measuring chart or some way to measure grain. Since I don't have a scale I need a way to measure 1 pound of grain. And is 1 pound of dominator per day enough to prevent cocci in a nubian over a year old?


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Hollie, as all grain mixes are different, it would be hard to say how much 1 lb is. When I was feeding Purina Goat Chow, 1 lb was 1 quart on the feed scoop. Now that I'm feeding a real grain mix, 1 quart is about 2/3 lbs.

Can't help with the dominator, but it should tell you on the bag.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

You can get a fish scale at walmart for around 5 bucks that will hold a bucket and which will weigh your grain, milk, hay, whatever. I just bought a luggage scale from bed bath and beyond when I went in to buy a new stick blender. It was $10 bucks and I wish I would have just gotten the fish scale. (The fish scale is available in the fishing dept.) You can also get a food scale in the housewares department but I'm not sure how much it will weigh accurately, plus they are a little more expensive.


----------



## seraphsprings (Mar 28, 2011)

OK. Thanks!


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

The first scale I used was a food scale. It did not have a digital read out just the ticks of ounces and grams. It was WAY off. So I used my soaping scale, which is a digitized food scale (approx $15.00) battery operated. It gives the correct amount. I do have to remember to change out the battery more often .
Yes the Dominator will give a ratio to feed per dry, lactating, buck in rut.
Tam


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

A yearling doesn't need help with cocci prevention, they have long ago built immunity to it. Lots of boer goat folks keep their bucks and does on cocci prevention full time, not that boers even need grain full time either  But no, if it's the same Dominator that was formulated by Langston for boer goats, it's drugged at 1 pound per 50 pounds of body weight. So my yearlings would have to eat almost 3 pounds a day to keep their blood level up of the drug to keep cocci at bay. It also doesn't treat cocci in breakouts, it's more about prevention. So when starting your babies out on it, you can't stop your prevention (with corid or a sulfa) until they are also consuming 1 pound and are 50 pounds, or 1/2 pound and are 25 pounds.

Take a scoop and a ziplock baggies, measure your grain into the scoop exactly, put it into the ziplock and the next time at the grocery store, use their produce scale. V


----------



## seraphsprings (Mar 28, 2011)

2 3/4 cups of noble goat or dominator is 1 pound.


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Dominator around here is used as grain option for bucks, with the AC added. Maybe that is why Hollie is feeding it? 

Hollie, how much does your yearling buck weigh? Is he skinny coming out of rut and are you trying to condition him with grain? My bucks are getting to the point where they can just be on summer browse and grass hay again to maintain weight. 

Jana


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Could someone put the Dominator feed tag up? It was the original Langston menued feed for raising boers, it was a copy of an old feed down here called Nichols lamb and then was called...well dang can't remember, when Terry Nichol's took his name off of it because of the copper (he unlike most of those who raise club lambs didn't buy into the whole, no copper for his sheep... Everyone in south Texas who was winning with their show wethers was feeding this feed. I used this feed for raising my kids, it contained Lasalocid for years. When the boers came to the US, Langston put together a knock off of this and called it Dominator, we now have the knock off of it called N'timidator, now with Rumensin instead of Bovatec. Curious if the feeds are the same still. Vicki


----------



## seraphsprings (Mar 28, 2011)

Jana,
My 2 bucks are not yearlings yet. 
Lightning will be 4 months on the 15th of this month. He's 50 pounds. He got corid until he was weaned at 14 weeks. So he gets 1 pound of noble goat(for cocci prevention. It's pretty much the same thing as dominator)until he is at the right size. Apache will be 3 months on the 10th of this month. He is 36 pounds and is still on corid every 20 days. He will start noble goat when he is weaned at 14 weeks.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Hollie you really want them eating the medicated pellets before you wean, this way as you wean they are already consuming all the calories and cocci meds they need so you can wean them saftly. Feeding only 1 pound to a 50 pound buck is way to close to the medication level. Most of the time it is dosed in the sack around 30 pounds of body weight to 1 pound grain....sometimes 50 but even then I would be giving him at least 1 and 1/2 pounds a day...I simply start mine out on free choice and let them eat it like that until they are well grown.


----------

